# Young guys doing AAS...  Why?



## Woodytwin (Jul 27, 2014)

If you're under say....  28 years old, and doing "juice", I gotta question your sanity.  You're too young and healthy to be messing with this stuff.  I'm 43 and I'll be the first to admit that I shouldn't be messing with this stuff.  My advice..... Don't be in such a hurry!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 27, 2014)

You posted this in the New Member forum area.  Welcome to UGBB I guess.

What is the point of this post?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 27, 2014)

I am 24 and have ran 3 cycles. 
I am crazy I guess


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 27, 2014)

Are you serious?  Did you just push me?!  WTF?!

It's my opinion that young guys are especially foolish to start using gear.  They should be in the best shape of their lives at 28 so besides vanity why would a "kid" want to mess with it?  It's not like this shit is good for us.  



transcend2007 said:


> You posted this in the New Member forum area.  Welcome to UGBB I guess.
> 
> What is the point of this post?


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 27, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> You posted this in the New Member forum area.  Welcome to UGBB I guess.
> 
> What is the point of this post?



Where should I have posted my opinion?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2014)

Why 28 years old?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2014)

I started at 16


I'm 63 now and ripped and my dick is usually very hard

I honestly believe starting anytime after the age of 22 is very immature and irresponsible


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 27, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I am 24 and have ran 3 cycles.
> I am crazy I guess



Yea...  probably a little crazy.  That's not to say that if I could have gotten my hands on it at your age that I wouldn't have done it.  As someone that knows better (now), I'd be remiss if I didn't throw some wisdom out there.  Take it or leave it of course.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 27, 2014)

I think moderation is key.
You only hear about when they are abused
Which is what most young guys do...and older...
Which is what you hear about
Becuz the news will only cover bad stories


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 27, 2014)

If yall don't understand where I'm coming from, it's good that you're here on this forum as, you'll start to learn how the human body works.  

Here's how it works:
Let's start with how boys and men are different....  When a boy starts to grow hair on his....  

LOL


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 27, 2014)

You can trust me 
At 24 I'm more man then you ever will be

Maybe not...
No hair on my balls


----------



## j2048b (Jul 27, 2014)

man its up to the individual, not me or anyone else to condemn anybody for starting at an early age, u guys really thing most of the retired pro's started at our ages, HELL NO they are retiring at our ages, if i could and knew what i now know, hell id have started young, dont give a fawk, its my body and by the time i got to this age i could be on these forums asking why people are starting in the 30's and 40's? id rather started early so i could be done with this chit by now... thats just me, people dont have to agree, but i dont care...eat a big old honkin weiner...


oh and welcome u will love this place! lots of good dewds here and know their chit...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2014)

what are u the fukkin surgeon general?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 27, 2014)

I started using at 21 and started blasting and crusing at 22...I did about 3 or 4 cycles before I decided to stay on
Most those cycles were with bunk/underdosed gear, so now I gotta play catch up....


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2014)

Woody...I would welcome you to UGBB, but it would be disingenuous.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> If yall don't understand where I'm coming from, it's good that you're here on this forum as, you'll start to learn how the human body works.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> Let's start with how boys and men are different....  When a boy starts to grow hair on his....
> ...



Can I get an answer to my question? You say 28. Why 28?


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2014)

So you're giving advice to "young guys"? are you the gear guru who knows all? You want young guy's on the board, or who may be joining the board to heed your advice, when no one here knows a thing about your experience with gear? For one thing young guys are going to do what they want, because they are young dudes, if they did heed anyones advice I would hope it be from someone with the reputation and experience to give it.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe we are being a little hard on our new member..

Woody, welcome and we all have our opinions and judgements. .

As Pillarofbalance asked, why 28 ?


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Maybe we are being a little hard on our new member..
> 
> Woody, welcome and we all have our opinions and judgements. .
> 
> As Pillarofbalance asked, why 28 ?


How about a Snickers Yaya?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 27, 2014)

As long as you (somewhat) know what your doing I don't see the problem w/experimentation. .
For instance a guy I work w/is in his mid 30s and wanted to do a cycle yet he wants we to hold hid hand (tell him what 2run, where 2get it,  what 2expect, how long 2run it, where 2pin etc..) Fuk that noise, I left em in the dirt
Should he be alble to cycle just bcuz "he's old enough" and ignore the obvious lack of knowledge?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 27, 2014)

I started juicing at 27 and 1/2. Now my whole life is seriously fukked up. 

I really wish I waited until I was 28.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> If you're under say....  28 years old, and doing "juice", I gotta question your sanity.  You're too young and healthy to be messing with this stuff.  I'm 43 and I'll be the first to admit that I shouldn't be messing with this stuff.  My advice..... Don't be in such a hurry!



This post is completely contradictory. 


Woodytwin said:


> If you're under say....  28 years old......I'm 43, I shouldn't be messing with this stuff



Fairly certain 43 comes after 28, but then again I'm not sure if they're teaching Common Core in Pennsylvania. Next, you say no one under 28, but then go onto to state that your age is 43 and that you shouldn't even be on it. I'm wondering, if not 43, then when?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.ridingthebeast.com/numbers/nu28.php


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)

not even worth it..


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## SuperBane (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Are you serious?  Did you just push me?!  WTF?!



He did..... and you are going to do what exactly?

You came here to stand on a soapbox.

You came here to troll the board.

You came her because you are lonely and seeking attention. Perhaps without anyone else to "talk" to.

What age do you stop being a kid? Since you referred to 28 as being a kid.

You havin a mid life crisis there chief?

You should have posted this in the "Flame Forum"

You are a basket case. I feel as if your whole account is nothing but an attack on the community as a whole.
An insult to everyone who has joined this board and any other like it. Regardless of their intentions on joining a forum.
Just your presence here disgusts me.

Unless you are Tiller?
If you are Tiller then by all means continue...


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 28, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Maybe we are being a little hard on our new member..



Our new member doesn't have a third member it has a vagina.
No disrespect to any of our more reknown badass lady members who do actually have vagina's
I digress .... Opinions are one thing but who is anybody to judge anybody?
Let alone join a community just to bash.
No explanations nor stories of catasphoric experience... furthermore any pics.
Where are the pics? I want to see prior pics of your royal jackedness.
Best shape of your life .... I bet you were feeble fragile timid creature.

With all due respect welcome to ugbb.
Welcome to our community.
I do not like you.


----------



## timecode2 (Jul 28, 2014)

What a way to come into UGB this man deserves a slow clap.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2014)

You make the assumption that everyone is a recreational user and that it is all an act of vanity.  Their goals aren't so frivolous as a 6 pack for spring break.  There are competitors here.  They compete. They set records.


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 28, 2014)

Holy shit... Do you guys hear yourselves?  I said "Don't be in such a hurry" to jump onto a wagon that could ****in kill you.  Most of of those whom "experiment" flat our abuse this shit - especially the young guys.  28 is clearly an arbitrary number.  The (young) human male body is an amazing machine and really doesn't NEED a whole lot of help to build muscle.  Would you encourage your children to do this stuff?  Anybody over the age of (about) 30 can probably look back and admit how stupid you were when you were "young".  I thought that I was invincible and knew EVERYTHING when I was 27.5 years old.  I know better now.

I agree that these young guys will do whatever they want.  I certainly won't condemn them for it but I'd certainly suggest that they wait a while because guess what?...  this shit is NOT all good for you!  Who you guys kidding?  Shit, I take it for pure vanity reasons.  I'd bet that most of you are.  LOOK AT HOW BIG I AM!  I was a BEAST (without AAS) when I was 30ish but my body just can't produce natural test like it used to.   I use it now because I'm an asshole.  I sure as hell don't NEED it.  I should be saving my money for my kids college tuition, rather than worrying about what's in my bathroom mirror.  Yup, my lack of character is evident by my selfishness.

Sadly, I do care what some of you think because some (probably most of you) are quality individuals.  Clearly, some of you are running way too much Tren because you seem to have missed the message behind the original post.  Young people do dumb shit.  I care about our youth enough to say "slow down bro, you've got plenty of time to do dumb shit when you're older."  

I fully expected to get responses like... "Ya know man, It might be in America's best interest to guide our (overly) ambitious youth toward healthier choices."  OR perhaps a response like this:  "I can't tell my 18 year old son what to do (unless he is living under my roof), but I'd  smack his hat straight if I found out that he was running AAS.  One thing is for sure, I will share my expert knowledge of the human body with him so the he can make a science based decision rather than a decision based on ego and vanity." 

I'm NOT a expert on AAS (not a novice either) but, after reading the attacks on a post that was meant to be helpful or at least thought provoking, I don't see any difference from "ology" forums.


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 28, 2014)

joliver said:


> You make the assumption that everyone is a recreational user and that it is all an act of vanity.  Their goals aren't so frivolous as a 6 pack for spring break.  There are competitors here.  They compete. They set records.



Joliver,  You're right.  Although I'd call it a "generalization" rather than an "assumption".


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 28, 2014)

You joined here and essentially attacked us. What have you contributed? What have you brought to the table?
You can use the search feature.
More times than just a few younger guys who join here appear to be in a rush or whom are too young are advised accordingly.
We may have actually lost a few "kids" to other boards because they didn't hear what they wanted to.
You must have us confused with GH15 or some place like that which preys upon "kids".

You stated an opinion with your first posts which were baiting and offensive to my home board. Fear mongering ...
Perhaps others felt the same way.
Responses came accordingly.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Joliver,  You're right.  Although I'd call it a "generalization" rather than an "assumption".



I can live with that.  But you can see how it would be a less thought provoking and a bit more provoking to those that compete.  

I am sure you had the best of intentions, and didnt mean any harm.  

This forum isn't like ology.  It is close knit and the people are tight, as you can see.  It is a great place and there is a lot of experience here.    

At any rate, Welcome to UGBB!!!!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol, I have to laugh every time someone says we are like ology.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 28, 2014)

Myself like plenty here have most likely had the opportunity to do it at even a younger age then when they bit the bullet. High school was my first experience seeing it first hand playing football but I just figured that I didn't need it at that time. That was at 17/18yrs old and I was getting strong all on my own like all young men training properly in all aspects. At 24ish years old I started looking into it more and researching on boards ect. And if someone takes the time to research they will see that they most likely through the years, they haven't given it all they can natural (I know I didn't). At 26 I decided I wanted to get into this and ran my first cycle.  Did I "Need" to? Nope. Do I still need to, no again. It was my choice, whether it be right or wrong. What I am happy about the most is that I met a good group of people that took the time to share their knowledge so I would benefit and recover the best way possible. And that is this place right here.  

The majority are just going to jump the gun, at the very least they should educate themselves.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> I said "Don't be in such a hurry" to jump onto a wagon that could ****in kill you.




How exactly do steroids kill you? Eating Big Macs everyday is more dangerous than testosterone shots everyday.. ever take your kids to McDonalds?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree with the op. Some of u are acting a little ridiculous and taking his post way outta context. 

Kids these days want the quick fix man. It is what it is. They can go to any one of the hundreds of websites out there and fukking have the shit at their door step in a week. It wasn't like that 20 or 3rd years ago. U had to know people. U had to put your time in. Now all people care about is making a buck. I know if I sold gear I would tell these little kids to fukk off and come ask again when they have 10 years of training under their belt like I did first.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I agree with the op. Some of u are acting a little ridiculous and taking his post way outta context.
> 
> Kids these days want the quick fix man. It is what it is. They can go to any one of the hundreds of websites out there and fukking have the shit at their door step in a week. It wasn't like that 20 or 3rd years ago. U had to know people. U had to put your time in. Now all people care about is making a buck. I know if I sold gear I would tell these little kids to fukk off and come ask again when they have 10 years of training under their belt like I did first.




He never made the distinction between guys who put in work and ones who didn't


And obviously gear is more available bc of the emergence of the web economy, but wtf does that have to do with being in your 20s and not being responsible enough to use gear?


At the age of 18 you should be man enough stand on your own two feet, make your own decisions, and deal with the consequences. 


I know for damn sure isn't anybody putting a roof over my head or food on my plate but me, so I think I'll make my own decisions. Served me pretty well so far.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2014)

people can and will do what they want when they want and how they want..Our job is to educate instead of telling them their insane .Going to war and getting blown up at 18 is ok though right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2014)

the best there is the best there was and the best there ever will  be -B hart


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 28, 2014)

Brother Bundy...  sending kids off to war?.... wtf does that have to do with guiding the young toward healthy decisions?  Debating with the likes of you is a waste of time since you prefer to argue and act like an 18 year old.  (Sorry 18 year old dudes...  I don't mean to imply that ALL 18 year olds act immaturely.)  All you wanna do is be contrary and thrash me for having an opinion.  You hear what you wanna hear.  I may be new to this forum but I'm not a "new guy".  Take a breath and actually LISTEN to what I've been saying.  Take your time...  It's okay if you have to read it twice. 

I maintain that although we are technically adults at 18, we are still our own worst enemy at that age.  Yea, we're kind-of insane at 18.  It's a miracle that I lived through those years.  Again, I thought that I knew best.  The responsible thing to do is guide (not force) these pups toward natural health.  It's a freakin cop-out to say, they'll do what they want anyway.  When you say that, you're saying "don't bother to even try".  Good advice is good advice regardless if it is heeded or not.

For the record...  The original part of my post where I talked about being insane may have been a little inflammatory but it was really only meant to drive an idea.  I guess if you knew my better, you'd know that I don't have a mean bone in my body and had no intention of name calling.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 28, 2014)

Woody -_- ;
Your nothing more than a scientologist trying to preach the words of Tom Cruise


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

joliver said:


> You make the assumption that everyone is a recreational user and that it is all an act of vanity.  Their goals aren't so frivolous as a 6 pack for spring break.  There are competitors here.  They compete. They set records.



I got introduced to AAS at a suitable age even by your standard (not a "street dealer" either) after a pretty serious injury in a competition.  

Vanity had nothing to do with it, never did.  Now pride and honor is a different thing all together.  I had sponsors and people that invested time and money in my training and it was critical to my recovery and commitment/respect to myself, sport and team.  Opportunity knocks only a few times and winners do what they have to do stay in the game, a true warrior will do what they have to be there and try and win.

Ive done plenty with and with out AAS and honestly could take it or leave it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome to the board BTW.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 28, 2014)

I think we should look at the real problems, all that alcohol and whacky tobaccy kids are doing now a days...

I started at the tender age of 20 and have been setting records everyday since.

Honestly gear brings a lot more structure to my life, it's what I spend most of my time and money on. The endless researching and learning.. I focus on my training, diet and health more than I ever did before. I'm not saying that's the case for everyone, but I wouldn't change starting at a young age even if I could.

Welcome to the underground, enjoy your stay..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok guess I won't be getting an answer to my question that I have asked twice now

:/


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 28, 2014)

After reading this thread I'll start my pct early 
And wait till I'm 28 to start again .


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 28, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok guess I won't be getting an answer to my question that I have asked twice now
> 
> :/


POB,

Let me see if I can help you with your question/s
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10739-steroid-kingdom-and-optimum-pharma/page3

Please read the first line from someone called Darkhorse, then read Woody's first line in his reply. He goes on to this "Because I'm up against the wall here, I am throwing caution to the wind here and I'm gonna flat ask for it.


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 28, 2014)

Big Game and TylerDurdn...  you guys make a great case for responsible use.  I'm baffled that some on this board can't see that my statement is a generalization.  Call it an oversimplification if you want but, those of us that can see beyond the tip of our nose, can understand that the message is sound despite the few success stories here.  

"Winners" are the ones that study and live this stuff.  They spend the time and energy to learn.  Unfortunately MOST first timers are looking for the short cut to success.  They don't have a clue what real work means.  Those are the kids that need the vets to step in and lean on em, help them understand how serious this shit is.  MOST kids can't handle it and won't handle it.  This aint like smokin a joint and they need to hear it.  

I'll ask this question again:  Would you want your own children using this stuff?

I'm well aware that I'm a hypocrite.  I don't want my own kids to do follow my lead even though I have a solid understanding of it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 28, 2014)

Does Tom Cruise have a new scientology fortune everyday?
Kind of like those horoscope readings...
7/28/14 - DAMN THAT BXTCH KATIE HOLMES - Scientologist Cruise


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Big Game and TylerDurdn...  you guys make a great case for responsible use.  I'm baffled that some on this board can't see that my statement is a generalization.  Call it an oversimplification if you want but, those of us that can see beyond the tip of our nose, can understand that the message is sound despite the few success stories here.
> 
> "Winners" are the ones that study and live this stuff.  They spend the time and energy to learn.  Unfortunately MOST first timers are looking for the short cut to success.  They don't have a clue what real work means.  Those are the kids that need the vets to step in and lean on em, help them understand how serious this shit is.  MOST kids can't handle it and won't handle it.  This aint like smokin a joint and they need to hear it.
> 
> ...





I don't want my kids doing half the shit I did, and I'm sure my parents felt the same way about me doing shit that they did.

That said, I'd much prefer to find out my son was running a cycle at age 21 then find out he's shooting dope, or blowing lines....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Big Game and TylerDurdn...  you guys make a great case for responsible use.  I'm baffled that some on this board can't see that my statement is a generalization.  Call it an oversimplification if you want but, those of us that can see beyond the tip of our nose, can understand that the message is sound despite the few success stories here.
> 
> "Winners" are the ones that study and live this stuff.  They spend the time and energy to learn.  Unfortunately MOST first timers are looking for the short cut to success.  They don't have a clue what real work means.  Those are the kids that need the vets to step in and lean on em, help them understand how serious this shit is.  MOST kids can't handle it and won't handle it.  This aint like smokin a joint and they need to hear it.
> 
> ...



In the end it is his decision.  To answer your question absolutely so long as he has paid his dues in the gym and reached his natural potential he will have my unconditional support.  

I agree with your deadline of age though I have no reason other than my own experience.  I was too much of a bone head in my early 20s to listen to anyone. There are a lot of others here that are more educated on the optimum starting time.  But from my own experiences I can assure you there are many more cases of "this stuff" helping people (children included) than there are of abuse or miss use.  It just doesn't make the headlines or fit the agenda of those that do not approve. Visit with any parent or family member that has a special needs relative (children included) and you will find that this stuff is useful in many other ways than just building muscle and egos.

The Bros on here that are giving you kick back are more against first timers and short cut athletes than anyone I know.  Their advice and education on the subject is sound and solid.  It sounds like your judging and that's not cool.


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd much prefer to find out my son was running a cycle at age 21 then find out he's shooting dope, or blowing lines....[/QUOTE]

I'll second that.


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 28, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> In the end it is his decision.  To answer your question absolutely so long as he has paid his dues in the gym and reached his natural potential he will have my unconditional support.
> 
> I agree with your deadline of age though I have no reason other than my own experience.  I was too much of a bone head in my early 20s to listen to anyone. There are a lot of others here that are more educated on the optimum starting time.  But from my own experiences I can assure you there are many more cases of "this stuff" helping people (children included) than there are of abuse or miss use.  It just doesn't make the headlines or fit the agenda of those that do not approve. Visit with any parent or family member that has a special needs relative (children included) and you will find that this stuff is useful in many other ways than just building muscle and egos.
> 
> The Bros on here that are giving you kick back are more against first timers and short cut athletes than anyone I know.  Their advice and education on the subject is sound and solid.  It sounds like your judging and that's not cool.



I get it.  I won't admit that I'm being judgmental....  maybe a little defensive though.
From what I heard in response to my post, it sounds like many folks here don't seem to think age is a concern at all so I'm happy to stand corrected on that.  I'll have to take your word on that one though since most of what I've heard speaks to the contrary.  Perhaps I should have been talking in terms of maturity levels instead of age.  I'll bite my tongue..


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)

Woody, you started a thread that turns into a debate and only respond to those who agree with you (even partially) or the ones who attack you right back, but the ones who completely disagree and would like to have an intelligent debate you seem to pass over real quick... 


And you've stated you have expert knowledge of the human body, but have said nothing in regards to answering legitimate questions.. Guess we should just take your word for it


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> I get it.  I won't admit that I'm being judgmental....  maybe a little defensive though.
> From what I heard in response to my post, it sounds like many folks here don't seem to think age is a concern at all so I'm happy to stand corrected on that.  I'll have to take your word on that one though since most of what I've heard speaks to the contrary.  Perhaps I should have been talking in terms of maturity levels instead of age.  I'll bite my tongue..



Its a tough crowd that's all.  I think they are more interested in your knowledge and experience on the subject that lead to your stance on the topic than they are advocating a young age to start AAS.

This board is littered with kids that have gotten a big bite taken from their ass for starting AAS for a host of reasons  young ages included.  Check the search function.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm 30 years old and haven't came off of gear in over 2 years and i'm not planning on it anytime soon.  It has nothing to do with what I see in the mirror,  it's about hitting my goals and squatting 700 pounds within the next couple of years.  To each their own big guy.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> If you're under say....  28 years old, and doing "juice", My advice..... Don't be in such a hurry!



Wait what??  I though juicing was good for all ages?  I have the Jack Lalanne juicer.......My son and i use it everyday........guess i will be cautious now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Brother Bundy...  sending kids off to war?.... wtf does that have to do with guiding the young toward healthy decisions?  Debating with the likes of you is a waste of time since you prefer to argue and act like an 18 year old.  (Sorry 18 year old dudes...  I don't mean to imply that ALL 18 year olds act immaturely.)  All you wanna do is be contrary and thrash me for having an opinion.  You hear what you wanna hear.  I may be new to this forum but I'm not a "new guy".  Take a breath and actually LISTEN to what I've been saying.  Take your time...  It's okay if you have to read it twice.
> 
> I maintain that although we are technically adults at 18, we are still our own worst enemy at that age.  Yea, we're kind-of insane at 18.  It's a miracle that I lived through those years.  Again, I thought that I knew best.  The responsible thing to do is guide (not force) these pups toward natural health.  It's a freakin cop-out to say, they'll do what they want anyway.  When you say that, you're saying "don't bother to even try".  Good advice is good advice regardless if it is heeded or not.
> 
> For the record...  The original part of my post where I talked about being insane may have been a little inflammatory but it was really only meant to drive an idea.  I guess if you knew my better, you'd know that I don't have a mean bone in my body and had no intention of name calling.



woody ill make this quick and painful..U are most likely a fat fuk who has no life never gets laid and looks like shit..I get it being old sucks..so go get a corvette or what ever u people like to do to not feel so ancient ..Nothing u say hasnt been puked out of plenty of mouths before..Lets see a pic if u are this all knowing creature that set rules and laws..U do build i fine snowman atleast your good for something


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2014)

another thing u know it all fuk..the admin asked u a question..Why cant u answer him?? How did u come up with this number of 28? By the way jerkoff i wish i was 18


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Woody -_- ;
> Your nothing more than a scientologist trying to preach the words of Tom Cruise


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jul 28, 2014)

Well this was a fun thread!

Welcome to the UG...I'm 21 btw


----------



## Get Some (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll be the first to say that I've done many stupid things (usually with my dick) that looking back now I can say were probably not the greatest ideas. But the beauty of youth is that it comes with ignorance! You have plenty of years to get old and worry about what you did in the past, that's the point of getting old! How much can you say about yourself if all your stories from the past end with, "and then I drove home and went to sleep" versus "I woke up in someone else's closet with just a tie on and it turns out it was Monday instead of Sunday and I was 3 hours late to work."

Did I run AAS in my early 20s? Yes
Have I ****ed my girlfriend, her sister, and their mom in the dame week? Yes
Am I better off for it now? Absolutely, I'm not gonna be the guy that EVER EVEN ONCE thinks about bringing up what my SAT score was in high school in any conversation, so I had to do something to pass the time. ****ing 2 similar vaginas followed by the vagina that those vaginas came out of seemed to be the best option at the time. Looking back, I probably should have just jerked off and then went to the gym... but then you wouldn't have gotten this post out of me!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2014)

. ****ing 2 similar vaginas followed by the vagina that those vaginas came out of seemed to be the best option at the time.

If i knew how to make a sig, this would be it ^^^^^


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> woody ill make this quick and painful..U are most likely a fat fuk who has no life never gets laid and looks like shit..I get it being old sucks..so go get a corvette or what ever u people like to do to not feel so ancient ..Nothing u say hasnt been puked out of plenty of mouths before..Lets see a pic if u are this all knowing creature that set rules and laws..U do build i fine snowman atleast your good for something



Bundy, where you born an asshole or did AAS cause this?  I told you before, Debating you is pointless since all you've done so far is hurl hurtful things.  I'm all broken up inside man.
I answered the question on the first page.  Even my first post suggested that the age 28 was arbitrary.  
I've been too busy laughing at the lack of thought that went into your posts.  I particularly enjoy how your true colors come out and now your friends can see how stupid you are.  Obviously, English isn't your first language so I can understand why you have trouble understanding my comments.  Don't be afraid to ask for help fella.  We can't think much less of you anyway.


My quick bio:
6'2, 219, 14.5%BF, 43 years old, snow man builder, I do have a big ****in skull (bad genetics I guess), I was a personal trainer for 16+ years, Much of that time was spent teaching anatomy and physiology at a massage therapist school and a personal training certification program.  My business was centered around clinical type clients, elite athletes and speed and agility camps.  I'm on my 5th AAS cycle now (need HCG though), Christian, Two kids, one wife, favorite color is blue, been a member of "ology" for a couple of years but I've been around the boards for over four years, did I mention that I like the color blue?


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Bundy, where you born an asshole or did AAS cause this?  I told you before, Debating you is pointless since all you've done so far is hurl hurtful things.  I'm all broken up inside man.
> I answered the question on the first page.  Even my first post suggested that the age 28 was arbitrary.
> I've been too busy laughing at the lack of thought that went into your posts.  I particularly enjoy how your true colors come out and now your friends can see how stupid you are.  Obviously, English isn't your first language so I can understand why you have trouble understanding my comments.  Don't be afraid to ask for help fella.  We can't think much less of you anyway.
> 
> ...



Good intro!  Welcome to UGBB!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 29, 2014)

So pretty much your a juiced up Scientologist who gives hand jobs/happy endings.....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2014)

Uh boy, here we go again.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> My quick bio:
> 6'2, 219, 14.5%BF, 43 years old, snow man builder, I do have a big ****in skull (bad genetics I guess), I was a personal trainer for 16+ years, Much of that time was spent teaching anatomy and physiology at a massage therapist school and a personal training certification program.  My business was centered around clinical type clients, elite athletes and speed and agility camps.  I'm on my 5th AAS cycle now (need HCG though), Christian, Two kids, one wife, favorite color is blue, been a member of "ology" for a couple of years but I've been around the boards for over four years, did I mention that I like the color blue?



I've highlighted the impressive parts for you


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2014)

Pinky is 6'3 230 lbs. just sayin


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Pinky is 6'3 230 lbs. just sayin



And didn't have 2go 2school 2give a good handy...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Pinky is 6'3 230 lbs. just sayin



Pinky will also be a monster in 20 yrs. of this.


----------



## woodswise (Jul 29, 2014)

Bro in this sport, using AAS is something a person does for their own personal reasons.  The stakes are high, and there are both legal and health risks to be maneuvered.  Instead of judging someone for using AAS at an age you arbitrarily decided was appropriate, maybe you should focus instead on people being sure to be fully educated about the risks, so they make an informed decision, and fully understand and accept the risks of using AAS.  So while I (and most others on here) will tell you it is not our place to judge anyone for using AAS, whether they are young or old, we should use our collective knowledge and advocacy to be sure those who make the decision understand and accept the risks before they start using, whatever age they are when they start.





Woodytwin said:


> Holy shit... Do you guys hear yourselves?  I said "Don't be in such a hurry" to jump onto a wagon that could ****in kill you.  Most of of those whom "experiment" flat our abuse this shit - especially the young guys.  28 is clearly an arbitrary number.  The (young) human male body is an amazing machine and really doesn't NEED a whole lot of help to build muscle.  Would you encourage your children to do this stuff?  Anybody over the age of (about) 30 can probably look back and admit how stupid you were when you were "young".  I thought that I was invincible and knew EVERYTHING when I was 27.5 years old.  I know better now.
> 
> I agree that these young guys will do whatever they want.  I certainly won't condemn them for it but I'd certainly suggest that they wait a while because guess what?...  this shit is NOT all good for you!  Who you guys kidding?  Shit, I take it for pure vanity reasons.  I'd bet that most of you are.  LOOK AT HOW BIG I AM!  I was a BEAST (without AAS) when I was 30ish but my body just can't produce natural test like it used to.   I use it now because I'm an asshole.  I sure as hell don't NEED it.  I should be saving my money for my kids college tuition, rather than worrying about what's in my bathroom mirror.  Yup, my lack of character is evident by my selfishness.
> 
> ...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Pinky will also be a monster in 20 yrs. of this.


Pink should be UG's science experiment. We could turn him into a freak. He has the build already.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pink should be UG's science experiment. We could turn him into a freak. He has the build already.



Hes Seekers project.  But Im in.  Give me my marching orders fellas, if you need any help from me.  

Pinky will whip all our asses in about 5 years.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pink should be UG's science experiment. We could turn him into a freak. He has the build already.



He'd be a bad looked Mofo at about 290


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2014)

Steelers4Lwould ldife said:


> He'd be a bad looked Mofo at about 290



Bro, 320!   he would be a god.  we are gonna get him there. Haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2014)

Woodytwin said:


> Bundy, where you born an asshole or did AAS cause this?  I told you before, Debating you is pointless since all you've done so far is hurl hurtful things.  I'm all broken up inside man.
> I answered the question on the first page.  Even my first post suggested that the age 28 was arbitrary.
> I've been too busy laughing at the lack of thought that went into your posts.  I particularly enjoy how your true colors come out and now your friends can see how stupid you are.  Obviously, English isn't your first language so I can understand why you have trouble understanding my comments.  Don't be afraid to ask for help fella.  We can't think much less of you anyway.
> 
> ...



so u give handjobs for a living..lets see a pic u fukkin homo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2014)

actually save your pic gay boy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2014)

dont your hand get sore after stroking all them cocks?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2014)

I got a feeling one day that whore wife of yours will get sick of u and your handjobs..Guess what will happen next ..A young juiced up 28 year old is gonna bang her silly..Sleep on that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2014)

and yes i was born a asshole..I piss on your snowman


----------



## Armenian (Aug 1, 2014)

The beauty of humanity is the concepts of the individual.  Why do people smoke? Why do people volunteer? What do people use gear? Seems open ended question


----------



## speech (Aug 27, 2014)

anddddddddd this thread just about sums up why I love this forum


----------

